# 요



## despicable

Hi, I am currently learning Korean. I came upon this sentence "요  근처에 놈들이 있을 거야", but I haven't seen the  word "요" before. Looking up in the dictionary, it seems to mean  mattress, but that can't be right. Can someone please tell me what this word means?


----------



## Kross

Hello, Despicable

I am sure that 요 here doesn't  mean mattress or bed at all. This below is just pure speculation from now on. So I might be wrong. So you need to listen to other opinions, too. 

요 may be shortened from 여기 in an informal way. I mean that it might be a dialect or a non-standard Korean. 

Anyway, 요 근처에 altogether signifies around here or nearby and 놈들이 있을거야 meaning bad guys must be. 

(Bad guys must be around here)

===================================================================================================================================

I revisit here to correct my mistake. According to the Korean expert I asked about the question, 요 is a Korean standard word and is equal to 이, "this"

The rest parts are fine.


----------



## despicable

Thanks for the reply, I really appreciate it.


----------



## calzino

요 근처에 놈들이 있을 거야

or you can say like this.

이 근처에 놈들이 있을 거야. 


요 = 이 (this)


I want to give you some examples.


요거 좀 보세요. = 이거 좀 보세요. 
Take a look at this. 


요것 = 요거  this (thing)
이것 = 이거  this (thing)




요쪽으로 오세요. = 이쪽으로 오세요.
Come this side, please. 
or 
Come this way, please.



쪽 = side, way (direction)


----------



## maxu

In this context "요 근처에 놈들이 있을 거야" literally means "jerks are around here" "놈" refers to "a jerk" and "요 근처 - around here," however, “놈” also could mean “a dude or guy” when you converse among very close friends.


----------



## wandoo

요 = 여기 = 이곳 
Just like Kross have said already, 요 is a shortened version of 여기. 
Since the sentence seems to be talking about a place, it can be interpreted as 이곳. (곳 = place)
However, I don't believe that 여기 and 이곳 are much different.


----------

